# My Paris... it's getting long in the tooth, but I still love it...



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

My Paris.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

*I want one*

The Paris is on my "most wanted" list, just "because." Of course there are newer materials and glitzier desgins, but this one has spoken to me for a long time. One of these days the right one will come along.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*Sweeeet!! Hey Russ, can those 420's be had without...*

the gaudy decals that the new version sports?


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Have you seen the pics of the '04 version on their website? I like the new decals better than the ones I have, but either way, they are just stickers and come off very easily. I think they would be much better if they just had the American Classic logo and not the big yellow "CR-420" logo on them. I love those wheels though. They ride so nice. 

Russ


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn russ, how many nice bikes do you have?


----------

